# 2006 - 2007 585



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

What were the differences from the 2006 Look 585 to the 2007 Look 585?


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

None.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96962


----------



## BPFlood (Jul 24, 2007)

*Only the colors changed...*

None, except for colors. https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

